# What 'Type' of singer do you think i am?



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Sadly, i don't have any recording of my singing and i've never had a singing lesson in my life but i'd like to study Classical later on.
I'm self taught on the paino at the moment and i tried out my range. I worked down from Middle C and just stopped when i felt i had to push harder for the note so these are the notes that came out easily.
Lowest note: G below Middle C
Highest note: E below High A
I'm not sure if that range is good or bad for an untrained singer but what type of singer am i as in alto, mezzo, soprano...


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

New Harvard Dictionary of Music

I've learned from another thread that you are a beginner and interested in learning vocal technique. Were you in choir in school? Have you ever sung for an audience? One easy way to judge your musical aptitude is to join a community or church choir. Attend a few concerts or different church services and talk to the directors, many of whom are degreed in music, of those which interest you. Most directors and ensembles will welcome a good singer with the right attitude.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Maddiegirl said:


> Sadly, i don't have any recording of my singing and i've never had a singing lesson in my life but i'd like to study Classical later on.
> I'm self taught on the paino at the moment and i tried out my range. I worked down from Middle C and just stopped when i felt i had to push harder for the note so these are the notes that came out easily.
> Lowest note: G below Middle C
> Highest note: E below High A
> I'm not sure if that range is good or bad for an untrained singer but what type of singer am i as in alto, mezzo, soprano...


If I'm understanding you, your voice puts you in between the mezzo soprano and alto registers in the graphic above. An octave and a sixth is excellent for an untrained singer. Trained singers can usually go a bit over two octaves. VERY few opera/classical singers have three octaves that are usable. Think about it: To be able to sing a span of three octaves for a woman requires that she be able to sing four different C's or E's, for example from the low C in the middle of the bass clef (a fairly low note for a baritone or tenor), to middle C, that's one octave, to C in the middle of the treble clef, that's two octaves, to the high C for soprano above the staff, that's three octaves/four C's. How many women do you know who can sing both the low C in the bass clef and soprano high C? I can think of two: Ewa Podles and Callas (although that is a stretch, early in her career she probably had a good low E in the bass clef and the high E's in _Lakme._ Yeah, yeah, Yma Sumac, whatever that was. Mado Robin. Erna Sack, die Deutsche Nachtigall.


----------

